# 29877 vs g0289



## dbellemore (Mar 2, 2012)

Since I can't use the 29877 with the 29880 or 29881 effective 01/01/2012 can I continue using G0289.  We haven't used the 29877 for Medicare, Blue Cross and Cigna for some time now, and I've stopped using the G0289 too.  I'm wondering why I'm not billing the     G0289 for everyone.  Any thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 2, 2012)

you cannot bill either code with the 29881 or 29880 as of 1/1/12. as the descriptor of the code now includes the chondroplasty, it cannot be separately coded.


----------



## 0913@70 (Mar 8, 2012)

I was under the impression that if 29881 and 29877 are done in a diferent compartments 
then both of the codes could be billed, same for the CPT code 29875. Am I correct?

Thank you


----------



## dbellemore (Mar 8, 2012)

29877 cannot be used with 29880 or 29881 as of 01/01/12, whether done in the same or different compartments.  29875 can still be used.


----------



## dbellemore (Mar 8, 2012)

Refer to the 2012 CPT book for 29880 and 29881 codes


----------



## 0913@70 (Mar 8, 2012)

For 2011 

Would you code; 

1.Arthroscopic subtotal medical menisectomy
2.Multichambered chondroplasty of the patelolateral joint and medial compartment, intact lateral meniscus, intact ACL, PCL,MCL and LCL on examination, and a partial synovectomy resection of the pad.

29881                              or          29881
29877.59                                      29877.59
29875.59     

Thank you


----------



## colham478 (Mar 22, 2012)

29881    Thats it unless the synovectomy was done in the lateral compartment and then you could use modifier (-59). Otherwise, all those procedures are included. *note... if the synovectomy was done for plica syndrome in the patellafemoral compartment, you can bill the 29875 -59 but get ready to fight it. Some insurances don't consider the plica to be in a seperate compartment. Hope that helps.


----------

